# Burton Snowboard Boot J-Bars Review.



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Bananas!


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Do the sizes on these correlate to boot size, or is it small = least amount of protrustion and large = most amount of protrustion?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

eleveneightnate said:


> Do the sizes on these correlate to boot size, or is it small = least amount of protrustion and large = most amount of protrustion?


I'm pretty sure it's the sizing that is the key difference.


----------

